# Okay, water bottle training



## Lux (May 27, 2009)

Hello fellow Hedgie fans, 
Advice needed again. I have 2 hedgies adopted, and they are both adult, not water bottle trained. How can I trick them to use water bottle? I do not like having a water bowl, just because food and litter gets in it, and hedgies simply spill it all the time. I am afraid to replace bowl with a bottle so I am keeping them both, but stubborn hedgies just wont use the bottle. :? 
Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You may not be able to. Given a choice, most hedgehogs will not use a bottle.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Instead of switching to a bottle if they won't use it - why not try changing the bedding & litter to something that won't end up on their paws? Try moving the food dish farther from the bowl to decrease food going in the water.


----------

